# Cleaning the glass?



## RoseHawke (Mar 10, 2004)

So far so good on the new 55, but I am getting more algae on the glass than I used to get on the "low light" 29. Will otocinclus keep the walls clean? And if they would, how many would I need for a 55? Anything else? that might do the job? Other than that, what is a good way to clean this stuff off? I've tried a "scrubber on a stick"  but the tank is so thickly planted that the plants get in the way. I've been scraping the sides with a razor blade (glass tank) but that gets old _real_ fast!


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

Oto's really won't help against green spot algae, if that is what you have. If it's a different, soft algae, they should help. I would start with at least a dozen or so in a 55. Kent makes something called the pro-scraper which I have found to be quite effective and helpful, especially if you get the metal blade and not the plastic one. It comes in several different widths too.


----------



## Georgiadawgger (Apr 23, 2004)

Regardless of what type of algae scraper you have it will take some wet hands and some elbow grease to get it off! That stuff is persistant!! It's usually due to higher levels of silica in your tap water...which you really can't do anything about unless you use RO water.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Otocinclus catfish will not be able to keep the glass clean. Ancistrus (Bristlenose Pleco) helps somewhat, and I heard that Rubbernose Plecos are even better... but if the glass gets algae quickly, there isn't a better solution then doing-it-yourself, even if it gets old after a while.

It's part of my weekly maintenance... I used a plastic scraper on a wooden stick for a while, but since then I have discovered that credit cards work just as well, since my tank is 24" high my hands and arms get wet anyway, wooden handle or not...


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Heh... I am the slowest typer :icon_roll


----------



## RoseHawke (Mar 10, 2004)

It looks like the Rubbernose, Spotted Rubbernose/lip, Bulldog Pleco, or whatever you want to call 'em :icon_bigg might be a good candidate for a community tank. I'll keep an eye out for one. Right now the tank has 5 serpaes, 2 mollies, and 3 clown loaches. At least I assume the loaches are still in there. I never see 'em :icon_roll . They were extremely happy when they got all of these new places to hide. I am cutting the water 50/50 with RO/distilled (depending on what I pick up.) I'll look into the pro-scraper. Although I might have an old CC around I could use. Thanks guys! roud:


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

I've found the pro-scraper metal blade to be quite easy to scrape with. It even makes the encrusted stuff an easy job.


----------



## Laith (Jul 7, 2004)

If you're talking about that greenish fuzz that builds up over time on the glass, why use a scraper?

I use one of those magnetic algae things and it works great. roud:


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

I clean the glass twice a week, once with a credit card and again a couple days later with a paper towel.


----------



## putty (Nov 19, 2003)

Those magnetic cleaners are the best IMO. Since getting one my glass is completely free of algae, and the fact that you don't have to get your hands wet, means I do it more often.


----------



## djlen (Sep 14, 2003)

Pick yourself up one of those 'Mag-float' algae cleaners. They are very powerful and require some elbow grease to move about, but they do a great job, and you won't have to get your arms wet up the arm pits to clean the tank. 
If you have a problem with plants being in the way, move them back an inch or so and you'll have plenty of room for the Mag-float.
A question: Why are you using RO water in the tank? What are your tap water parameters?

Len


----------



## bigpow (May 24, 2004)

> you won't have to get your arms wet up the arm pits to clean the tank


And risk contaminating the tank even further...


----------



## RoseHawke (Mar 10, 2004)

Okie doke. Water parameters, although it's been a bit since I tested it:


Ph --- 7.4
dKH --- 5 
dGH --- 11

OMG! It's been a month since I've tested it :icon_redf ! Guess I'll do that REAL SOON NOW :icon_bigg . Anywho, I've had to add baking soda to raise the dKH from about 1 to 5, I do a 15-20% water change weekly at this time with 1/4 tsp of the soda. Seems to keep it in that range. The last time I tested for ammonia and nitrite (which has been even longer) the test kit (AP) was reading "0". 

The last time I did a water change, I just took a paper towel and swiped the glass off with it, and the algae did come off, no prob. But I had wondered about those magnet thingies. Since some folks swear by them, I think I'll give one a try. It's not like _huge_ bits of algae or something, but would like to clean it at least once a week or so.


----------



## cookingnerd607 (Jun 8, 2004)

I just started using one of the floating magnet algae scrubbers, much better than any scraper or the regular old magnets. So far i only have one, but am planning on one for every tank, when not in use you can just move it to the back!


----------



## oldfarmhouse (May 18, 2004)

Another thumbs up for Mag Float. (a large one for a 55) A little pricey but does a great job IMHO. Buy it online if your making a order so shipping does not get you. The only problem is the back of the tank or where you have equipment in the way.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Mag Float user here too! It works well. It works best when you swipe down the aquarium three or four times a week. It can handle tough jobs, like green spot, but it takes a little extra scrubbing at it! :icon_roll 

Mike


----------



## YankeeFanInPA (Aug 30, 2004)

How well do the mag cleaners work on a bow front tank ?

Am using a Kent Pro-Scraper with a plastic blade and it is not doing the job.

May try the metal blade but am hearing good comments on the mag cleaners.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 5, 2003)

I always liked the cleaning mitt,
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=4067&Ne=40000&R=2933&N=2004+113160


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

The Kent Pro Scraper with the metal blade is great! Removes all kinds of algae from the glass with a minimal amount of effort. I have found that the plastic blade just can't do the job. You just go through the motions with the plastic blade.

The Pro Scraper is something everyone should have in their aquarium stands!

Mike


----------



## mpb (Jun 6, 2004)

I have the Mag Float but I can’t use it. I have a female angel that gets very frightened by it. When I try to use it she freaks out and starts bumping herself on the tank walls.

So I have to it with my hands.

Does anyone have similar problems?


----------



## fedge (Mar 4, 2004)

i use a mag float... fish WILL eventually get used to it... Let teh angle fish look at teh thing for a while. move it SLOOWLLY>.. never fast! Maybe make an area for her to hide or dart behind. It won't permenatly damage her...if you don't chase her on purpose, that is. I find the magfloat is suppoir to most other things. since in reality mose glass in the tank is not straight or flat, whatever you like, it is curved cause of the water presure.. The mag-float will fit the curve easier than a blade..a blade has more tendency to scratch (so would mag float thouhg in a tank with sand i suppose though)


----------



## Not Mister Green (Feb 15, 2005)

Newbie here. I've only cleaned the sides of my 29G one time so far and used a nylon green scouring pad. Something like this one:

http://www.cleaning-tips.org/pad196.html

it worked great and was inexpensive


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Mag Float (large one) basically permanently on one side of the tank. Usually clean the tank glass once every month or so. The altums were freaked out when I first used it, but has gotten used to it and just scatter into the safety of the plants.


----------



## danmhippo (Feb 3, 2005)

For larger tanks, I've used all kind of tools to clean the glass.

Plastic credit cards, everyone has a bunch lying around. It is good for the first few cleaning, but will eventually warp so much that you ends up ditching it. The size of the credit card is also a bit inconvenient to use especially if you have to reach to the deep.

Hand held scraper, I would only recommend the one's with plastic blade. The metal blade, if not careful or if you slightly tipped your hand, will sooner or later make visible marks on the glass, and worse if it's acrylic tanks.

Filter pads, my favorite. Use the white ones that are slightly abbrasive but still soft enough even for acrylic tanks. I can control the pressure applied to the pad, and can quickly "feel" the surface with my fingers to check if there are spots that I missed. Yes, it's tedius, but with all scraping methods, it's all tedious.

Floating magnets. The most popular (or I should say the best marketing campaign) is the mag float. Magnetic algae pad is probably one of the easiest to use, and the floating magnets will keep your hands and arm dry. I used mag float before, but dislike the ergonomics of the thing. There is also another company that you can only direct order from them, called "algae-free". www.aquariumcleaner.com, their magnet is super strong that you can even turn the magnet around the corner with ease. I used their biggest size magnet for my 150G reef, and the glass is spotless. 

With magnets, you need to watch out for sand grains trapped between the magnets because these will scrape your glass. 

The best thing to do to prevent ugly stubborn algae to grow on the glass is to clean the glass daily or as often as you can. Get the small algae speck off the glass before they become PITA.


----------

